# Rib Rack for WSM



## graphicsman (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the WSM and was wondering what the best Rib rack to use is.  Plan on doing some BBs for 2-2-1 but was wanting to fill this bad boy up.  Wondering also how many i can get laid down in my WSM 22"


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 16, 2012)

You can comfortably fit 3 full length racks of BB ribs flat on a 22.5" WSM, if you fuss around a bit you can fit 4 per rack. So if you use both upper and lower grates you can fit 6-8 racks at one time. Just keep in mind the area around the edges of each grill rack are the hot spots due to the heat traveling up the side of the smoker. So if you cram it full rotate the ribs every so often to keep the ones on the outside from getting to crispy.


----------



## graphicsman (Apr 16, 2012)

probably just do 3 racks than per shelf


----------



## justin85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Think you could get 2 weber rib racks per shelf on one? That would be 16 racks


----------

